# One Lap 2019



## Rocklobster (Nov 6, 2018)

We are thinking of taking our Model 3 Performance out for the Tire Rack One Lap. https://www.onelapofamerica.com/currentEvent/Schedule.do?eventId=39
It appears there are enough superchargers and other means of charging to allow for it. Though, it will require a bit of planning and creativity. Our goal will be to run a completely stock car other than tires and wheels. Going to continue research on wheels but, it appears the correct tires for an AWD car are the Bridgestone RE-71R. Likely in a square setup, either a 255 or 265. Need to find a strong, lightweight wheel, 19" diameter, and won't break the bank.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I love this idea! DO IT! 

You might want to consider going down to an 18" wheel. There are plenty that will fit the Performance brakes, and they'll be lighter and cheaper, and give you more less-expensive tire options.


----------

